# Nuevo ES 04 model



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

Can any owners of a Nuevo ES 1904 model please help by letting me know the weights on their Vin plate. Autosleeper tell me that as well as the one on the engine there is their own plate on the door which gives a higher load rating due to better tyres and suspension mods.

My plate is missing due to an accident repair. I think the gross
MTPLM is 3300 kg
Front axel 1750 kg
Rear axel 1850 kg

Due to a Towbar, Bike Rack and Two electric bikes I think I need to get the van upgraded by SV Tech.

I am waiting for a new plate from Autosleeper and Peugeot.

Brian


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

*New VIN plate*

Today Autosleeper told me that they buy the Peugeot chasis in and upgrade it. They then issue a new Vin sticker which they put on the driver door. Their weights are all higher than the original Peugeot Vin plate. The van now has 2 plates. A/S are posting a replacement, which is good service

The max weights are in my last post and to be within these with a towbar, towbar rack and two electric bikes it was necessary to drain all fluids, and empty the wardrobe, cupboards under the sink, and empty the fridge. All unnecessary items have been thrown out.

Now as dedicated Weight Watchers, we will be forced to give up carring beer & wine and probably find naturist sites

The new weights are

Total weight 3160 kg Max limit 3300 kg
Front axel 1420 kg .. .. 1750 kg
Rear axel 1740 kg .. .. 1850 kg

The van is now just within the limits. SV Tech tell me it is impossible to upgrade the van further

Have any members been caught and found to be over weight.

Brian


----------



## park (May 16, 2005)

We had an 04 Lancashire (the Marquis version of the Nuevo). These were fitted with the 2.2 engine as standard but they were plated to 3400 kgs. I am afraid I don't have the individual axle weights. The standard Nuevo at the same time was plated at 3300 kgs. I can't believe that AS used a special chassis for the Marquis version so I always assumed it was a standard upgrade. 100 kgs is not a lot but could be useful to you.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

As you have a tow bar fitted would it be possible for you to get rid of the bike rack and put the electric bikes and some of the heavier stuff on a trailer? Not ideal i know but could be a compromise. I have a Nuevo standard 2 berth. Chasper.


----------

